# Intel High Definition Audio Controller isn't detect [SOLVED]

## TyrelHaveman

I have an Intel D915PBL motherboard with onboard Intel High Definition Audio Controller.

Just installed Gentoo 2005.0, and everything worked pretty well, but I can't get my audio working.

lspci lists the audio controller:

0000:00:1b.0 Class 0403: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)

I have this ALSA driver compiled into my 2.6.11-gentoo-r4 kernel: Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller

From what I read from other users, I think this should be the correct driver.

I tried adding pci=noacpi to the kernel options... no difference at all. I even tried compiling without ACPI support for PCI, and it gave me exactly the same thing.

I'm guessing someone's going to want my dmesg, so here it is right off the bat (below).

ALSA says no devices found :(

Your assistance would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

Tyrel Haveman

Linux version 2.6.11-gentoo-r4 (root@platypus) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)) #7 SMP Mon Mar 28 22:36:23 PST 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e6000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fe2fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fe2fc00 - 000000001fe3ecb3 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff2fc00 - 000000001ff30000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff30000 - 000000001ff40000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff40000 - 000000001fff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed13000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000feda0000 (reserved)

510MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000ff780

On node 0 totalpages: 130607

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126511 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x000f4ea0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 INTEL  D915PBL  0x20050128 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1ff30000

ACPI: FADT (v002 INTEL  D915PBL  0x20050128 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1ff30200

ACPI: MADT (v001 INTEL  D915PBL  0x20050128 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1ff30390

ACPI: MCFG (v001 INTEL  D915PBL  0x20050128 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1ff30400

ACPI: ASF! (v016 LEGEND I865PASF 0x00000001 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x1ff35f90

ACPI: TCPA (v001 INTEL  TBLOEMID 0x00000001 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1ff36030

ACPI: WDDT (v001 INTEL  OEMWDDT  0x00000001 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x1ff36064

ACPI: DSDT (v001 INTEL  D915PBL  0x00000001 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:3 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:3 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 20000000:c0000000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda7

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c05b2000 soft=c05b0000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 3400.860 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 512300k/522428k available (3334k kernel code, 9628k reserved, 1187k data, 252k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 6717.44 BogoMIPS (lpj=3358720)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 0000441d 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz stepping 04

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 2926.32 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 3 msecs.

Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=c05b3000 soft=c05b1000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay loop... 6782.97 BogoMIPS (lpj=3391488)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 0000441d 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz stepping 04

Total of 2 processors activated (13500.41 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 3

  groups: 1 2

  domain 1: span 3

   groups: 3

CPU1 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 3

  groups: 2 1

  domain 1: span 3

   groups: 3

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\MCTH] (Node dfe2db40), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\OSFL] (Node dfe2db60), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.PS2M._STA] (Node dfe11bc0), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-0158: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.PS2M._STA] (Node dfe11bc0), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEGP._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2._PRT]

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\MCTH] (Node dfe2db40), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\OSFL] (Node dfe2db60), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.PS2M._STA] (Node dfe11bc0), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

ACPI: Power Resource [URP1] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [FDDP] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [LPTP] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [URP2] (off)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX3._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\MCTH] (Node dfe2db40), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\OSFL] (Node dfe2db60), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.PS2M._STA] (Node dfe11bc0), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-0158: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.PS2M._STA] (Node dfe11bc0), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\MCTH] (Node dfe2db40), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\OSFL] (Node dfe2db60), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.RMEM._CRS] (Node dfe14860), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-0158: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.RMEM._CRS] (Node dfe14860), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

pnp: PnPACPI: METHOD_NAME__CRS failure for PNP0c01

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\MCTH] (Node dfe2db40), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\OSFL] (Node dfe2db60), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.RMEM._CRS] (Node dfe14860), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-0158: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.RMEM._CRS] (Node dfe14860), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

pnp: 00:0a: ioport range 0x400-0x47f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0a: ioport range 0x680-0x6ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:0a: ioport range 0x500-0x53f has been reserved

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1112078258.595:0): initialized

inotify device minor=63

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.22 [Flags: R/O].

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, nv43 Board - p229h3  , Chip Rev    (OEM: NVIDIA)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:d390

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cd3c6, set palette = c00cd430

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

vesafb: hardware supports DCC2 transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 120 Hz, hf = 85 kHz, clk = 2550 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc8000000, mapped to 0xe0880000, using 600k, total 131072k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Processor [CPU2] (supports 8 throttling states)

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.3.6-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:06:08.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xfc401000, irq 20, MAC addr 00:11:11:6E:B1:93

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH6: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ICH6: chipset revision 3

ICH6: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST3120026A, ATA DISK drive

hdb: 52X32COMBO, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 234441648 sectors (120034 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 >

hdb: ATAPI 52X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.10 loaded.

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:06:05.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ohci1394: fw-host0: Unexpected PCI resource length of 1000!

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[17]  MMIO=[fc400000-fc4007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, pci mem 0xfc504000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0xe000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0xe400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0xe800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0xec00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 4-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver ati_remote

drivers/usb/input/ati_remote.c: Registered USB driver ATI/X10 RF USB Remote Control v. 2.2.1

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

usbcore: registered new driver mdc800

drivers/usb/image/mdc800.c: v0.7.5 (30/10/2000):USB Driver for Mustek MDC800 Digital Camera

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.8 (Thu Jan 13 09:39:32 2005 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 196608 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4081 buckets, 32648 max) - 220 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Starting balanced_irq

ACPI wakeup devices: 

PEGP P0P2 AC97 USB0 USB1 USB2 USB3 USB7 UAR1 PEX1 PEX2 PEX3 PEX4 AZAL PWRB 

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

UDF-fs: No VRS found

VFS: Mounted root (jfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 252k freed

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00111100006eb193]

Adding 2008084k swap on /dev/hda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:12:51 PST 2004

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, half-duplex

eth0: no IPv6 routers presentLast edited by TyrelHaveman on Wed Mar 30, 2005 2:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UB|K

The right modules for intel_hda is:

```
CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL
```

and your kernel doesn't have support for it.

You have to use mm-sources (2.6.11-mm4 works), or use the upcoming 2.6.12 (rc1 should work too).

Another solution is to use a cvs version of alsa-driver (i use 1.0.9rc2) or a use a patch against 2.6.11but i had problems building the modules this these methods (google had a solution  :Smile:  )

----------

## Cintra

I can confirm CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is in vanilla-sources 2.6.12-rc1.. I haven't used it tho'

Mvh

----------

## TyrelHaveman

Me and my big ideas buying a top-of-the-line machine... grr..

I will try getting the latest 2.6.12 kernel from vanilla-sources and let you know how that works out.

Thanks for the info!

-Tyrel

----------

## Cintra

I know what you mean.. try 

```

echo "sys-kernel/vanilla-sources ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

mvh

----------

## TyrelHaveman

I did that already, Cintra  :Smile: 

The end result is that after getting the masked vanilla sources and having to get the masked nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx packages installed, ALSA now detects my sound card... I have yet to be able to produce any sound, however.

I'll keep working on it and let you know. Any furthur suggestions would be welcome.

-Tyrel

----------

## Cintra

Do you have 5.1 (or more) sound speakers? i.e are you trying to use spdif sound connections? 

To get spdif working on my ICH4, the two IEC958 sliders in alsamixer had to be set at zero and be unmuted.

mvh

----------

## TyrelHaveman

I currently only have 2 speakers with a subwoofer on the regular old speaker plug  :Sad:  It's such a waste of the sound chip, I know... I just haven't got around to investing in speakers yet.

----------

## Cintra

Stereo can be good too..

When you get around to 5.1 sound I can certainly recommend Logitech's top end systems. 

My Z-680 is a bit out of date now, but its similar to the new 'Z-5500 Digital' see http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=2177,CONTENTID=9486

..just to make your lips water  :Wink: 

all the best

----------

## TyrelHaveman

After unmuting everything in alsamixer and turning the volumes up, it works!

Thanks very much for all your help guys. The Intel HD Audio driver in kernel 2.6.12-rc1 does indeed work.

-Tyrel

----------

## Robin79

i ahve tried the latest alsa-driver but azx dosent work to compile with?  :Sad: 

----------

## ageheim

I had to build azx with alsa-driver 1.08.

Downloaded it manually from ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.8.tar.bz2

----------

## ledskof

Have you guys had any luck getting midi working?

----------

## TyrelHaveman

 *ledskof wrote:*   

> Have you guys had any luck getting midi working?

 

I've used Linux for over 5 years and I have never had MIDI working with any sound card...  :Confused: 

----------

